# Free Charter Fishing Trip



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey everyone, we have teamed up with the Pensacola Ice Fliers and we are giving away a free inshore fishing trip with Fish Happens Charters. We will be giving it away during the Chuck-A-Puck contest tonight. Also, we have a Fish Happens banner hanging in the Pensacola Bay Center. If you take a picture of yourself in-front of the banner, post it on our Fish Happens Outdoors facebook wall and tag yourself in it, we will give you $50 off your next charter with us.


----------

